# How bad is the pain??



## minnieoxox

Need some birth stories please.
My friend said it was the worst thing ever and even said to my other friend that i should abort my baby while i still can :|. (I know, she seemed to turn into a b!tch when she was pregnant.) But she always over exadurates and I find it very hard to take her seriously. So some realistic accounts of labour please? And what pain relief did you use and was it good???


----------



## Mel_jj

What horrible things to stay, never listen to scare stories!!! I have 2 little boys (one nearly 4 and one just turned 1) and I am pregnant with my 3rd......so it can't be that bad! I had natural labours with both of mine, with my 1st my labour was 10 hours (a good time I have been told for a 1st) I had him in hospital as I had been found to have Strep B so had to have an antibiotic drip during labour but this meant I generally had to stay on the bed, I ended up having pethidine but I didn't find it did much for the pain it just made me go to sleep between contractions! With my 2nd baby I was clear from the Strep B and I wanted a water birth so I had him in a midwife led birthing centre and gave birth in the pool (only just) I had a very quick labour with my 2nd (3 hours) and was fully dilated when I got into the birthing centre they only just the pool full in time and it was amazing in the pool as it was warm and soothing and I felt weightless and you can really get into any position you feel most comfortable in! My husband also got to stay with me over night (we had a big double bed)he wouldnt of been allowed to stay in hospital)) I only used the gas and air for a little bit but then chucked it away when I was pushing as I found it got in the way! LOL! Anyway I would highly reccommend a water birth!!! Yes labour will hurt but there are so many options available to help you deal with it in your own way! And lets face it, it so so so worth it when you finally have your little one in your arms! The pain is almost immediately forgotten! Just let your body do what it is designed to do!!! :thumbup: You will be FINE!! :hugs: Hope that helps anyway!


----------



## Aoifesmum12

Oh! What a disgusting thing to say to u!! In my opinion giving birth is the most amazing experience ever!!! Yea it hurts but I didn't find it anywhere near as bad as people said, I got to hospital and was 6 cm dilated and I only went to hospital cause hubby made me(good job I did or would have ended up having her at home!) as soon as they handed me my baby the first thing I said was I want to do it again.... The feeling u'll have is the most euphoric feeling ever!!!! Honestly don't panic!! Xx oh n get caning that gas and air! It's better than any booze I've had!! Xxx


----------



## Samiam03

I did it natural with my DD. I won't lie...the pain got pretty intense when I hit transition and during the pushing phase. I actually started screaming at the top of my lungs and I am not a screamer! However, as soon as they handed me my daughter, I forgot all about the pain and got hit with such intense emotion and love. Later after they put me in the recovery room, I got a new emotion and felt so strong and powerful. I was smiling for hours and kept thinking that I could take on the world if I wanted.

I had a medicated birth with my first and I honestly didn't feel a thing. So if you go for the epidural you can be totally pain free. I felt different feelings after him though...a lot of regret and disappointment.

Even with the pain, I plan on doing it natural next time I have a baby!


----------



## Hellylou

Some people can say the worst things!

The pain is intense, that's for sure, but the way contractions build to a peak then ease off makes them manageable, if that makes sense. You feel one coming and then you can start your breathing, gas and air, etc as it increases in intensity. 

The transition phase where you are fully dilated and the head crowns is probably the most unpleasant bit as it feels like the biggest poo you've ever done in your life but what comes after that is probably the biggest feeling of elation you will ever have in your life too! 

I had diamorphine with my first two and pethidine with my third. Loved the pethidine. It makes you feel very relaxed and happy and chatty between contractions but you still feel the pain and are in control. I used gas and air for contractions etc.

The best thing you can do is relax into it and 'allow' your body to open up. If you are tensing up and not breathing it hurts more. You'll be fine. It's a wonderful experience. I only did it 5 weeks ago and I am jealous of others doing it already!


----------



## staralfur

It's definitely painful, but it's different in that it's working towards something. You know that every contraction gets you closer to your baby and closer to being done! 

You also forget about the pain as soon as it's over...it's only been six months and I can't even remember what a contraction feels like. :haha:

I used gas & air but am hoping to avoid it next time. It didn't do anything to relieve the pain, just helped me breathe through the contractions. I'd rather have just straight oxygen next time and avoid the nitrous oxide. :)


----------



## calliebaby

I had my little man without any pain relief and I plan on doing it again next time. yes, it is painful, but it is for a purpose and you get the most amazing gift in the end. Also, my labor was 4.5 hours and I actually thought that pushing felt good.


----------



## xdxxtx

I wasn't in any pain at all, the whole time. My water broke at 9 pm, and I was in labor for 21 hours. My mom and sister slept while waiting for me to continue dilating. I was only at 2 cm when I went into the hospital 3 hours into labor!!! They used pitocin to get me to dilate more and start having more contractions. I had my epidural done at 12 am, but I didn't use any boosters and it had worn enough for me to walk just fine right after giving birth, so I could feel everything. My son was tangled up in the umbilical cord, and it was strangling him AND kept pulling him back in as soon as I stopped pushing! My contractions were 5 minutes apart during this time, so after about an hour of my son being in distress and knowing that I'd need an emergency c-section if he wasn't delivered right away, my midwife told me just to push. She promised she could help him come out safely. I only pushed about 4 times once I stopped waiting for those stupid contractions. Then, plop! My baby was placed on my tummy, breathing just fine and free of that cord. Perfect and safe in my arms! :) This story is meant to be positive in every way. Yes, scary things happened, but it was PERFECT and SAFE, and I can honestly say I wasn't scared at all cos I knew everything would be just fine. Looking back on it, I can't believe I didn't freak out at all, but call it intuition. :)


----------



## JuniorAsh

That wasn't a nice thing to say!! No matter how painful it is, your baby in your arms at the end of it makes it all worthwhile! :)

I always imagined labour to have me rolling around in pain feeling restless and agitated for hours, but it was far from it! The pains weren't bad for me. I slept between every contraction, and gas and air got me through them, providing both pain relief and something else to concentrate on other than the pain.

Personally the worst part for me was the healing of my stitches afterwards!


----------



## foxykins

firstly if its that bad why do we ladies go back for more? :haha: the pain is pretty severe i wont lie but u know what and im sure most ladies will agree on this that as soon as that little one is out u forget about the pain bcos every minute of that pain is worth it times a million! i have had 2 natural births the first lasting around 16hours and my 2nd 12 hours but u get thru it so try and not worry too much :hugs:


----------



## amjon

Everyone always says it's the worst pain ever, so I didn't even know I was in labor. I thought I was just having the cramps they told me the Cytotec would cause. I told the nurse the pain was 5/10 at the very end. It's really not all that bad.


----------



## Tess.ie

Im still waiting on baby to arrive, but if I ever have doubts on my capability I just think of a lady that I look after in the nursing home where I work. She managed to have 12 children, all at home and no complications and i think if she could do that then surely it cant be too bad!!!! :)


----------



## Accounts2010

Honestly, its uncomfy, and sore, but I didn'f find it far too painful. There is a degree of pain, but its bearable, as long as you keep focused on the baby in your arms at the end of it. If its awful why do people have others?. 

My labour only lasted 90 mins (2cm-10cm). Because the nurses only came every 4 hours, I didnt have pain relief until they twigged I was in active labour was 9.5cm at this point), then I could only have gas and air, because he was on his way out and my body was pushing. 

A day of pain, a lifetime of love! Its all worth it. 


Hope it goes ok :)


----------



## flower01

it hurts yes, but its a different sort of pain to the one ou'd get if you chopped your finger off.

gas and air is a wonderful thing :D


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I loved my labour :) I managed it naturally and it progressed a lot faster than I had thought. Here's my birth story:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/b...fia-calysta-positive-natural-birth-story.html


----------



## Jeninpa

I have had 4 kids & I'm pregnant with my 5th,lol. I am a major wimp!! I did have one pain free birth, my 2nd one. I stood in the shower at the hospital most of it & that helped. She was only 6.11lbs so maybe that was part of it. The other ones were pretty bad although 2 were induced & I really feel like if your body is ready it is less painful. If I can make it through it anyone can,lol. It is just a tiny bit of suffering then it's all over & you have your baby :)


----------



## chuck

First of all go bitch slap that idiot.

Secondly...if it were that bad would women birth more than once or at all?

Yes it is intense but not agony so bad it'll kill you.

I can honestly say that I didnt experience pain in my normal labours, it was very intense physically and mentally but not painful as such. With DS1 it didnt get painful as it was a long labour and i wastired and needed synto and yup it got horrible.

BUT I went on to have a VBAC with only gas and air and it was wonderful.

I would labour again right now, I enjoyed it.


----------



## Seity

It was the worst, most horrible pain ever. At least a 10 on the scale. But that's where the drugs come in. I had one shot and 100% instant pain relief for 2 hours. Wore off just as it was time for me to push and 5 min later I had my son. So, yeah, it sucks, it hurts, but you don't have to suffer if you're not so inclined. I didn't enjoy the painful parts and I never wanted to have another kid and do it again, but we had an oops, so I'll just make sure to get the drugs sooner this time.


----------



## Larkspur

I had a mostly natural labour, just used gas and air for a couple of hours out of the 10-hour labour to take the edge off the worst contractions. 

There were definitely some tough parts, but that was probably only the last three hours before I started pushing when the contractions were really painful. But I didn't have painful contractions the whole time of that three hours - I'd get maybe five or six really tough contractions, and then a rest for 5-15 minutes where I didn't have any contractions or just had light ones, and could rest and recover.

Pushing was intense but it wasn't so much painful. I actually quite enjoyed pushing! And as Samiam said, the rush of hormones afterwards makes you feel like it was all worthwhile (seriously, better than drugs!) and like you could run off and climb a mountain right there and then.

Overall, I would much rather give birth the same way again, even without gas and air, than have the flu. Worst pain of my life? Hmmmm, that's hard to say. It was intense, but so was the flu, and that lasted four days.


----------



## xSin

minnieoxox said:


> Need some birth stories please.
> My friend said it was the worst thing ever and even said to my other friend that i should abort my baby while i still can :|. (I know, she seemed to turn into a b!tch when she was pregnant.) But she always over exadurates and I find it very hard to take her seriously. So some realistic accounts of labour please? And what pain relief did you use and was it good???

I'm sorry she said WHAT?!?!? :( :dohh:

First things first: Anyone that says something so horrendous, is NOT your friend. That is so far beyond the realm of acceptable things to say I'm appalled. I would've slapped her for it when I heard about it if it were me in your shoes. 

Secondly... please remember everybody's different! Everybody has different pain tolerance levels, everybody has different births...it used to frustrate the HELL out of me when I was pregnant and people would say "Oh you have no idea!" -- I thought that was a horrible statement and it used to irritate the hell out of me but really what it comes down to is they can't tell you either, your birth experience will be unique to you & you alone. 

I'm glad I didn't write out a "paper" birth plan but simply went into the experience armed with knowledge of what my "preferences" were for a variety of potential situations.

For me, it went something like this.

A) Avoid at all costs if possible, a C-section
B) Avoid at all costs if possible, pain relief drugs 
C) Preference tearing over episiotomy 
D) Delayed Cord Clamping (I'm still a bit irked about this one, I didn't get the length of delay I wanted but after everything I'd been through being induced, it just didn't seem as much of a priority anymore) 

I had a vaginal birth, labour was induced, no epidural but I did have gas & air... I have mixed feelings about the gas & air... yes it took the edge off but it also made me "foggy" feeling so its a bit 50/50. I didn't tear, or have to have interventions of any kind beyond the induction process itself.


----------



## ILoveYouZandT

I didn't read everyone's responses.. But I saw a few who said it didn't hurt that bad... And it makes me wonder if maybe because my labor with my 2nd was only 2 hours and my transition times would have been super quick that mine hurt so bloody bad?!?!?! LOL. 

What your friend said is absolutely disgusting. I wouldn't talk to her anymore to be honest.

I'm not gonna lie though, it hurt SO BAD. So so so so bad. I thought I was going to die bad hahahaha. It really effing hurt. I'm sure you get how much I though it hurt lol. So now I'm going to say that, that was a 100% drug free VBAC (vaginal birth after cesarean). And I am pregnant with my third and I am going to do it again. No doubt about it. I just continued to tell myself "This won't last forever". As soon as he was out all pain was gone. After the placenta was out, I was checked for tears (none), then my son was taken to be checked over, wrapped up and handed to my husband I got up and went to the washroom. My midwife brought me snacks, I may have even done a little jig if I recall correctly. 

I must also say, I had gallstones after my first son.. And actually had my first attacks around 20 weeks pregnant with my son and actually thought I was going into labor and was going to lose him. I had many attacks and the 8 months following his birth until I got it out and I remember saying that thee attacks were worse than labor. So there is worse pain depending on your tolerance!

My first, the contractions were manageable. I got an epidural in hopes I could sleep but it only woke me up. And it ended with a c-section anyways. And it was a 21 hour labor from first contraction the time they cut me open and took him out. Compared to a 2 hour labor the second time around.

You can do it! Try not to think about the pain, just the cute squishy baby you will have in the end. =)


----------



## socitycourty

I had the hardest time once I hit 4 cm.That's when I broke down and got the epidural. I was exhausted and starting to freak out. I had already been in labor about 20 hrs at that point. The doctor broke the rest of my water and that started back to back contractions (they really felt continuous) it was very very painful. Once I had the epidural I could still feel the pain on the left side (turned out her head was in my left pelvis!)

The pain was really due to my DD's position (she was transverse instead of head down) which was very confusing as my water had broken at home. 

I ended up with an EMCS but I can still remember the labor very clearly, it was like nothing else I've ever felt.


----------



## 5ara

Those friends are awful! Don't listen to them.
I had a natural, unmedicated birth and I don't think it was that bad. It was definitely painful, but I was mentally prepared and the pain was "for a purpose" so I was able to handle it fine. As soon as the baby is out you start to forget the pain. It's not something I would want to do everyday, but I remember it as a wonderful experience and look forward to my next baby's birth. I plan to do that one unmedicated too.
Plenty of women do it everyday - you'll be fine!


----------



## Bevziibubble

What an awful thing for your friend to say! You don't need negative people like that in your life. Of course labour hurts, but you have to know that your body knows what to do. We are designed to give birth. And there are always pain relief options too, so don't go worrying yourself about labour, just enjoy pregnancy :hugs: x


----------



## Dahlia2007

WHat I remember from my first birth...
Hmmm, going to the bathroom at night after I felt some periody cramps coming on. When I wiped I saw bloody show. DH was alerted, but I let him sleep because I didn't really need him at that point. It was like managing some period cramps, so what right?

Well when they got more intense, and started lasting longer, he needed to record them. I took a shower so I could feel clean when we got to the hospital. When they got to being close together, 5-10 minutes, we went to the hospital. It was getting intense at that point when a contraction would let on. What was really annoying was being in labor and delivery triage (where the nurses determine if you're in true labor by asking you question and checking for dilation) you just want to be left alone. I was at 4 upon entering the hospital. 

The next 3 cm were hurtful. I breathed through them, but they wear you out like a mother-effer! I decided to get an epidural at 7 cm. It was relief at it's finest. I could relax and rest through the rest of the dilation.

Pushing out baby wasn't painful, but rather a blurred experience. Pressure was felt throughout the time. It was more after the birth that I was in pain. DD had to go to the Special Care nursery to having fluid in her lungs and I remember the wheelchair ride down to her. DH could not go SLOW enough. Every little bump hurt like hell. I had had a small episiotomy. My pubic bone was also in extreme pain from being separated form a vaginal birth, and it ended up taking months until it was comfortable to walk around normal again.


----------



## x Helen x

Wow what a horrible thing for her to say!!

Don't forget that everyone is different, some people experience much more pain than others.

I had a very quick labour 1cm to crowning in around 3 hours, and I must admit the pain was intense!! I was in quite a lot of pain right from the get go, even at 1cm I was having very strong painful contractions. On the plus side though, it didn't really get any _more_ painful for me - the intensity stayed the same right the way through, but they just became more frequent. I was making all sorts of mooing and growling noises :haha: I literally had no control over the sounds I was making lol! BUT I managed without pain relief, just a little bit of gas and air for the last half hour or so (which to be honest didn't have much effect on me). I found the contractions to be the most painful part, I didn't think the actual birth part was that bad.

Because I had a very quick intense labour, apparently this is why the contractions were so much more painful (as in the more painful they are, the more effective they are), so if you had a very slow labour your contractions might not be quite so intense.

So in short, YES it's painful (for me probably more painful than I was expecting) - but it's also empowering and amazing and I would do it again in a heartbeat!!


----------



## wilbz

It's different fro everyone, both my natural deliveries were pretty bad, but I managed with gas and air. The conractions build to help you cope with pain, it's just both my labours were very quick from first contractions to holding my baby 1 1/2 hours, which meant I had back to back contractions with no break, but on the plus side it's over quick and I did manage with gas and air and it's all worth it in the end


----------



## lucy_x

Its not bad, Truthfully i really felt as if the "afterbirth" pains were worse, And the pain from raw nipples feeding a newborn :lol:.

Infact the wrost thing is feeling sore downstairs, but actual labour i really dont remember the pain, at the time it was probably horrendous, but once you have your baby, it vanishes :flower:


----------



## Sini

I was in early labour for over 2 days with bad pains and I could sleep so I think the pain was worse because I was so knackered when it came to the serious pushing. I didnt feel any pain in my belly, it was all in my back. I still remember the back pain whenever I get my period as its like a 10th of it during periods. I forgot about the pain tho as soon as it was over and now thinking about it - it wasnt even that bad and Id do it again easily :)

Stitches after birth were more painful than the birth itself for me!

Good luck!


----------



## BrittasticTX

Didnt read all the other posts, sorry if this is a repeat!

It is painful, but its not a dying pain- its a life giving pain!! I was induced and was in labor for 15 hours, and did it drug free. I expected this horrific unbearable experience, and it really wasn't. It hurt, but it was bearable, and it was over quickly! I fully plan on having natural births from now on. If you decide to use pain relief (these differ depending on where you are) you will sail right through it! Labor and delivery is such a SMALL part of pregnancy and parenthood, its not worth worrying over the pain!


----------



## Grey Eyes

Hm, labor pain can be different for all women. I chose no pain meds at all and did ok! The pain (in my case) was like the most piercing AF pains from hell! They start slow and mild and gradually increase giving you time to learn what to expect. When it gets bad it last for a few seconds then fades. By this time you might yell or scream a bit (totally normal) and I found that cursing and swearing helped :haha: Once you are at that point though it's about time to push. I pushed with the contraction and during the pushing the contraction pain seemed to fade. You'll do awesome and please disregard everything the "bitch" said about aborting! hat a horrible thing to say! Labor is a very painful but very tolerable event for a woman to go through. You'll do awesome! Don't be afraid of pain relief if you need it :hugs:


----------



## amanda111308

Here is a story for you hun:

I was induced at 37+2 on May 8th, 2012 at 10pm... I labored for 56 hours until my son was born. I did it with no assistance or drugs. It was painful yes but a different kind of pain completely. It was bearable when I was very concentrated. Avoid needless chatter and just concentrate on that beautiful baby's face! When he came out of me it was the most AMAZING thing I had EVER seen. It was also the very first time I ever heard/seen my husband sob like a little girl!! Labor and Delivery should be the most liberating and proud moment of your life as a woman, no matter how the deal goes down. Look forward to it hun, its so incredible!!


----------



## Cin

Like the others have said, it's bearable! 

I didn't have any pain-relief. My labour started off as mild period cramps which gradually got worse. I was expecting it to hurt much more than it did and wouldn't believe I was actually in labour until the doctor told me I was 4/5cm dilated. In between the contractions I felt absolutely fine. I went from 4/5cm to 10cm in about an hour and half - that was the worst part. It felt like I had really bad stomach cramps and was running a fever. For me, the contractions were much worse than the pushing stage. It didn't hurt while I was pushing, it felt more like an immense pressure. By that point I was just on such a natural high that I was about to meet my baby :cloud9: The most painful part of my whole experience was when the doctors were poking around down there afterwards to gauge how badly I'd torn.

Have you heard of the fear-tension-pain cycle? Basically, the more calm you are, the less pain you'll probably feel. I found it so useful to learn about when I was pregnant, you can read about it here. Also if you'd consider using hypnotherapy to get you through (which is what I used), most of the labour and birth courses have a fear-release session to help allay any anxieties you may have. What a nasty woman your friend is. Holding your baby at the end makes _everything_ worthwhile!


----------



## chubbin

In pregnancy, I used to google this all the time as I was terrified of labour and birth pain.
I had a back to back labour. At the time I remember specifically comparing labour to 'having a hot tong repeatedly shoved up my bottom'!
HOWEVER...
this is as unimaginable to me now as it is to you. This goes to show you that something happens to your BRAIN during labour and birth that allows you to 'cope' with any pain. You will probably face childbirth like you have faced any other difficult sitauation in your life i.e: 'Im here now, no turning back, lets just get it over with asap'.
ALSO...
Gas and air, after 9 months of cradling one little glass of wine every now and again, is complete and utter bliss :) Labour is almost worth it just for that (and the baby of course, clears throat) 
Good luck hun, you'll be fine xx


----------



## dizz

I am a wimp.

Last pregnancy I went in at 33 weeks with stomach pains - my waters had sprung a leak, so they would no longer examine me vaginally and kept on repeatedly denying I was in labour and offering me two measly paracetamol. My waters then went and they found I was 8cm dilated - on the two measly paracetamol (granted I HAD offered to give them as a suppository to anyone else who'd suggested they'd even touch the pain) - but until that point it had been uncomfortable - like a combination of when your stomach clenches when you're going to puke and really really wanting the world's biggest poo on the planet - but not un-doable. 

When my waters went completely and they found out I was properly dilated and let me on the gas and air that rounded the edges off totally and I remember thinking "ok so I'm pushing and this is actually very very doable" quite lucidly (considering the utter shit I was talking from the gas and air).

She was back-to-back as well (she'd been scanned the evening before when we went in and was in a sensible position - she just decided to spin around and ramp up the difficulty level a bit for some added amusement).


----------



## beautifulpack

I had my daughter in 3 hours with no pain relief, gas or air, water..nothing!! Trust me, this was not planned to be this way. I'd always planned on getting an epidural. The pain was absolutely unbearable and I was in complete agony the last two hours. I begged and screamed for pain relief but was denied because she was coming too fast!!! I thought I was dying..i dont want to scare you lol. Thank God it only lasted 3 hours although at the time it felt like an eternity!! However when I saw my beautiful bundle of joy, I realized for some reason God chose me to have my baby natural. I felt a sense of huge pride after that I was able to accomplish this huge and amazing undertaking!!!


----------



## amjon

ILoveYouZandT said:


> I didn't read everyone's responses.. But I saw a few who said it didn't hurt that bad... And it makes me wonder if maybe because my labor with my 2nd was only 2 hours and my transition times would have been super quick that mine hurt so bloody bad?!?!?! LOL.
> 
> What your friend said is absolutely disgusting. I wouldn't talk to her anymore to be honest.
> 
> I'm not gonna lie though, it hurt SO BAD. So so so so bad. I thought I was going to die bad hahahaha. It really effing hurt. I'm sure you get how much I though it hurt lol. So now I'm going to say that, that was a 100% drug free VBAC (vaginal birth after cesarean). And I am pregnant with my third and I am going to do it again. No doubt about it. I just continued to tell myself "This won't last forever". As soon as he was out all pain was gone. After the placenta was out, I was checked for tears (none), then my son was taken to be checked over, wrapped up and handed to my husband I got up and went to the washroom. My midwife brought me snacks, I may have even done a little jig if I recall correctly.
> 
> I must also say, I had gallstones after my first son.. And actually had my first attacks around 20 weeks pregnant with my son and actually thought I was going into labor and was going to lose him. I had many attacks and the 8 months following his birth until I got it out and I remember saying that thee attacks were worse than labor. So there is worse pain depending on your tolerance!
> 
> My first, the contractions were manageable. I got an epidural in hopes I could sleep but it only woke me up. And it ended with a c-section anyways. And it was a 21 hour labor from first contraction the time they cut me open and took him out. Compared to a 2 hour labor the second time around.
> 
> You can do it! Try not to think about the pain, just the cute squishy baby you will have in the end. =)

I went from 2cm to delivery in about 2 hours (and was induced with Cytotec which I've been told is supposed to make the pain worse) and I didn't even know I was in labor because I didn't think it hurt enough. I was very relaxed the whole time though, so I think that makes a HUGE difference. I used relaxation breathing any time I would have any pain and it always got lessened.


----------



## elohcin

Okay, my induced labor (via AROM) was very painful, I didn't want to move, and it felt like a sludge hammer was driving giant screws (yes, hammer and screws LOL) into my hips. But I learned 2 things about that labor...1) induction was not a wise move, and 2) holding still and not moving likely contributed a LOT to the pain!!!

My next 2 births were at home. I was VERY relaxed (and excited) about labor. The pain was COMPLETELY different. Sort of still "induced" if you count castor oil, but SO manageable. I was in my comfort zone at home, I listened to my body and moved when I felt like I needed to, I could be in any position I wanted to b without someone telling me otherwise, etc.

And I learned to LOVE labor!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE it.


----------



## embojet

I had a strange kind of labour. My contractions would build up to 4-5 minuites apart overnight, then stop all together during the day. This went on for 3 days. After day 2 I went to hospital and got sent home after being told I was 3cm. On the 3rd night. I suddely woke up after hours of no contractins needing to push, went straight to hospital where the same dubious midwife examined me, and told me I was 10cm. I didnt have time for any pain relief. Honestly it was mch more painful than I imagined, and if I had a 'normal' labour that gradually built up I'm sure I would have asked for an epi. I'm glad I didnt though, as now I know I could do it, and you honestly forget quit how bad it was when your baby is in your arms. Saying that, if I did it again, I would get an epi for sure!


----------



## Zoe_x

I'm a first time mum and I have to say I am utterly terrified of giving birth!! I am just trying to take the mentality that he has to come out and I have to go through labour and birth no matter what and there's not much I can do about it! I am not going to make a detailed birth plan because people have told me they rarely go to plan and I am not going to say for definite what pain relief I do or do not want as I don't know how I will feel until the time comes! Only time will tell I guess :)


----------



## PrincessKay

It really wasnt bad - i wish i could to it all over again!

I was at home - midwife came examined me i was 3cms, i had a bacon sandwich and went to sleep, then woke up with a few pains and called her back, re examined and i was 6cms. This was at 4.20pm and dd was born at 7.50pm. I had a waterbirth and gas and air. I didnt scream or cry, just focused on a spot on the ceiling and dealt with it. No where near as bad as i was told it would be!


----------



## magnacarta

Birth was more painful than I had expected, but perhaps because I had read mostly positive "wow it barely hurt!" stories online (and in part because I had had a medically induced miscarriage in the past w/pitocin and didn't think that really hurt that much). In the end, I did it with no pain relief (unless you count a shower), and while I described the pain as "horrific" at the time, it's hard to remember what it felt like, and an audio-recording of the labor (my partner's a musician and wanted some good screams!) makes it clear that I actually stayed relatively calm throughout (with a few really intense yowls, of course). Anyway, be prepared for lots and lots of pain, and maybe you'll be lucky and not have much, but no matter what your pain threshold, you CAN do this. I promise!


----------



## Katy Bug

That's a dumb thing to say to a pregnant woman. Yes it hurts like hell but obviously we can all do it and live.


----------



## Quartz

Firstly everyone has a different experience. Mine was 24 hours early labour where I did not move from 2 cm and then 2 hours where I went from 2 cm to the birth. It was incredibly painful for me (not helped by the fact the midwife did not believe me for an hour I was in labour) and I had no pain relief at all. It was so quick he got distress and they used ventouse. However the moment they lifted him out and he was screaming the previous 2 hours which were at the time very traumatic went as all that mattered was my baby boy and it made it so worth it. I would go through it again - I would even go through it for longer him (although at the time I thought I was going to die and I took not take it any longer).
So ignore your friend whatever labour you have (and I hope its a good one) it does not matter as the end result is worth all of it).


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Labour and birth is manageable. Its what women were built for being able to handle. I had two good experiences of birth (links to my stories in my signature) and im now pregnant with my third. I would describe it as 'intense' over everything else.


----------



## bumblebeexo

It was agony, yes. But when I went to the hospital I was already 7cm! I didn't think I'd even be close to that. I used the birthing pool which helped. I coped fine, was even texting between contractions. 
The pain was only really bad when I started pushing. My contractions were on top of each other. I used gas and air - it made me feel a bit drunk but I wouldn't say it helped with the pain.. That being said, I wouldn't like to have done it without it!


----------



## stephanyox

I started getting contractions on the sunday morning at 10am, i was able to control these for 12 hours untill 10pm sunday night until i phoned the hospital. Went in and got sent home with codine, 2 hours later i was back up the hospital because my contractions were really bad, coming very regularly, i was then 4cm's and had gas and air and a injection of pethidine (gas and air, very good, sent me loopy! & pethidine was brilliant the first time i had it) got to about 4am monday morning, and i was 5cms, got out of bed, and on the ball, then my waters broke, i was checked again and went to 7, then shot up to 10cm's and before i knew it i was pushing, when i was in established labour, it was 10 and a half hours long, with 10 minutes of pushing. It does hurt, im not going to lie, but everyones different.. you do whats right for you and what you feel happy with. The worst part for me, was pushing, contractions would come and go but pushing stung a little, also the after pains.. Good luck!


----------

